#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Hiking and Biking in Ontario, Canada

## MarilynMonroe

I'm posting these because Joe90 asked nicely to see some of the local trails. I've mostly been walking and hiking on some of the Greenbelt trails in Ottawa, Ontario recently. I had my bike out for a week or so, but the weather hasn't be great the last few weeks. I'll add to this over time. I'm a bit of a nature lover, and spring is great to see all the trees and flowers bloom.


I recently hiked for a few hours on the Mer Bleu bog trail in the Ottawa Greenbelt. Here are a few pics.







Walked past this Teepee which was built with sticks and logs.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Taken from my walks around the neighborhood.










White and pink cherry blossoms

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Mirror reflection


Hiking with my brother













I believe this rabbit is a pet to someone because we got so close and it never ran away.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Hogsback Falls, which are raging with water at this time of year.

----------


## tomcat

> the weather hasn't be great the last few weeks


...your Ebonics needs work...

...lovely pics! Thank you!...

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^You're welcome, tc. I'll post more when I have more. I'm hoping for warmer and sunnier weather soon. I enjoy being in a forest surrounded by quiet and tall trees.  :Smile:

----------


## Joe 90

Wonderful pics Mizz Monroe. 

Love the mirror reflection and teepee especially. 

Keep them coming. 

You're a breath of fresh air in these parts.

----------


## YourDaddy

Can't wait to be back in Toronto.

These pecs are near Ottawa, right? I heard real estate went through the roof there too.

----------


## tomcat

> These pecs are near Ottawa, right?


...yep...and possibly yours for the asking...

----------


## russellsimpson

Very nice pics MM.

After the Co-Vid I will be trying to make it back to those parts.

I would draw your attention to the pic with the teepee stack as I think I may see a pile of Grizzly scat off to the right of the teepee.

Cheers.

----------


## tomcat

> I may see a pile of Grizzly scat off to the right


...I think Jeff also hikes in that area...

----------


## Saint Willy

> Wonderful pics Mizz Monroe. 
> 
> Love the mirror reflection and teepee especially. 
> 
> Keep them coming. 
> 
> You're a breath of fresh air in these parts.





> Very nice pics MM.
> 
> After the Co-Vid I will be trying to make it back to those parts.
> 
> I would draw your attention to the pic with the teepee stack as I think I may see a pile of Grizzly scat off to the right of the teepee.
> 
> Cheers.





> ...your Ebonics needs work...
> 
> ...lovely pics! Thank you!...



Yes, yes, wonderful pics, without compare. Mad skillz. Eduardo will be jealous.

----------


## cyrille

> Eduardo will be jealous.


Hopefully he can tidy up a few of the pics and re-post them.

Without realising how parked cars add to the timeless charm.  :Very Happy:

----------


## VocalNeal

Real Ontario doesn't begin until west of Sudbury and maybe even west of Sault St. Marie

----------


## Saint Willy

> Hopefully he can tidy up a few of the pics and re-post them.
> 
> Without realising how parked cars add to the timeless charm.


or a crooked horizon..

----------


## tomcat

> Real Ontario doesn't begin until west of Sudbury and maybe even west of Sault St. Marie


...another fact from your school...

----------


## VocalNeal

^ From the university of life.

----------


## Shutree

Very refreshing pics MM. Isan is boiler hot now.

----------


## russellsimpson

> Real Ontario doesn't begin until west of Sudbury and maybe even west of Sault St. Marie


The only thing west of The Sault in Winterpeg.

And then, after 1200 miles Vancouver.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Thanks for the comments Joe90, Shutree, KW, Russ, tc, etc..




> These pecs are near Ottawa, right? I heard real estate went through the roof there too.


Yes, in Ottawa..the cost of living is high here for sure. 
Make sure you are vaccinated before visiting Toronto - highest place in Ontario for number of cases, but slowly going down.




> I would draw your attention to the pic with the teepee stack as I think I may see a pile of Grizzly scat off to the right of the teepee.
> 
> Cheers.


That is funny.. I do often wonder if I'll see a bear in the woods.. and when I am by myself there aren't any people around for miles.




> Real Ontario doesn't begin until west of Sudbury and maybe even west of Sault St. Marie


There is a lot of natural beauty in those parts.. I've been past Sudbury and Sault St. Marie.. (Manitoulin Island comes to mind).  :Smile: 

--
I'll post more as I get out.. nice weather is just beginning.

----------


## MarilynMonroe



----------


## MarilynMonroe

I used some filters on some of these.

----------


## MarilynMonroe



----------


## MarilynMonroe



----------


## MarilynMonroe

Another teepee against a tree

----------


## MarilynMonroe

I cycled 22 kms yesterday on a beautiful path along the Ottawa river. It was amazing weather and I will continue to get out on a regular basis. 


Starting out on this path at the end of a street not far from me. Sawmill Creek Path that links on another trail. They've been doing construction here for awhile






A lot of the trails go by the transitway system or under it. Not just England that has the double decker buses. OC transpo.

----------


## russellsimpson

I hadn't realized Ontario had such beautiful places. I'd love to get back there in the late spring.

----------


## MarilynMonroe



----------


## MarilynMonroe

Looking across at Carleton University , one of the two main universities in Ottawa, and the one I also attended (Undergrad). 





They are making a walking bridge here I gather... actually on second thought this may be part of the new subway line they are building.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> I hadn't realized Ontario had such beautiful places. I'd love to get back there in the late spring.


Yes, it has a lot of green spaces and downtown Market is awesome too! It holds a special place for me.. went to both uni's here.

----------


## MarilynMonroe



----------


## MarilynMonroe

Carleton University in the distance

----------


## MarilynMonroe

My bike that my best friend gave to me cause she bought a new one a few years ago. 
I was going to put a selfie with my sunglasses on, but not sure with some of the people on here.

----------


## Joe 90

> I was going to put a selfie with my sunglasses on, but not sure with some of the people on here.


Why not, i do!

Outstanding pics Mizz Monroe, makes me want to cycle over those ways and explore.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^Thanks.. you and whoever else are always welcome once things get better. I hope to think I could be a decent tour guide as well. 
I'll think about posting the pic.

----------


## russellsimpson

Sign me up MM.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^  :Smile:  Okay, Russ. I'll add you to the list. lol


Ottawa took years to put in a subway line which opened a few years ago I believe. They are working on opening new lines. I haven't taken the subway yet actually. It has an excellent transit system though (buses and O train)

----------


## russellsimpson

> ^  Okay, Russ. I'll add you to the list. lol


I'll be holding you to that. :Smile:

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> I'll be holding you to that.


As long as it works the other way, I've been dying to go out west esp. to see the rockies and Vancouver area...haven't gotten there yet!!

----------


## russellsimpson

Your sense of humour is almost as warped as my own, we might get along famously.

And yes, I would be happy to give you a nice tour of the Okanagan.

And I can offer you a comfortable place to stay. :Smile:

----------


## tomcat

> And yes, I would be happy to give you a nice tour of the Okanagan.
> And I can offer you a comfortable place to stay.


...ffs: get a room...

----------


## russellsimpson

We probably will on the road.

We're both adults after all.

I think Tom has a very naughty mind. :Smile:

----------


## Saint Willy

> ...ffs: get a room...


If only there was some way on the forum that they could have a private conversation...  :Shrug:

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^A hint of jealousy perhaps  :Wink: . lol
We are allowed to converse and joke around. At least he knows how to talk to a woman.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> And yes, I would be happy to give you a nice tour of the Okanagan.
> 
> And I can offer you a comfortable place to stay.


Haha, as long as you are paying.

----------


## Saint Willy

> At least he knows how to talk to a woman.


A creeper creeping?  :rofl:

----------


## MarilynMonroe

All in good fun, it's Friday after all!! Enjoy!

----------


## cyrille

> it's Friday after all!! Enjoy!


On the ball as ever.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## aging one

> ^A hint of jealousy perhaps . lol
> We are allowed to converse and joke around. At least he knows how to talk to a woman.


The only problem is he does not know which woman he is talking to... :smiley laughing:

----------


## helge

Nice to see that canadians takes pride in their country.

No plastic and trash flyng around

----------


## Joe 90

> Nice to see that canadians takes pride in their country.
> 
> No plastic and trash flyng around


Indeed, it looks like a very nice place to live.

Met a lot of Canadians over the years and I've not met a bad one.
Bit like the Danes all good.

----------


## helge

And english bike riding lamb chop aficionados are very nice  :Smile:

----------


## russellsimpson

I've never met a bad Aussie.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> Indeed, it looks like a very nice place to live.
> 
> Met a lot of Canadians over the years and I've not met a bad one.


Cheers! Yeah we are known as pretty polite people and peacekeepers. 
I'll post more in the future, I am quite busy taking advantage of the summer type weather.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

-----

----------


## Saint Willy

It’s a mask wearing Russian

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^Ya not sure what happened, I didn't post that pic.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

I guess I'm not overly busy at the moment, and took some photos this past weekend. 




These baby geese were sooo cute, and we were able to get pretty close, albeit not too close the mommy and daddy were watching us very closely. 



I celebrated a bday on the weekend, and really there wasn't much to do, but take a walk and spend time with family and friends (not the ducks and geese   :Wink:  )

----------


## aging one

> These baby chicks


Those are not chickens.    :smiley laughing:

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Cute!!

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> Those are not chickens.


Baby geese, oops.
They look like ducklings though eh.

----------


## MarilynMonroe



----------


## Saint Willy

> I guess I'm not overly busy at the moment, and took some photos this past weekend.


Yah, more photos for us! 

 :party43:

----------


## VocalNeal

> The only thing west of The Sault in Winterpeg.


Thunderous Bay. Lake of the Woods.

----------


## elche

> I've never met a bad Aussie.


True.  I've found that the Aussies are the friendliest people in Thailand.  Easy going, laid back, and quite humourous.  Any people who commonly says to others "cheers mate" is a friendly country worth knowing and respecting.

----------


## elche

> Thunderous Bay. Lake of the Woods.


The Lake of the Woods is one of the nicest outdoors regions in the world. The posh properties around the lake and the Kenora district in which it is located is a testimony to its beauty.  I've been told that the population of the town of Kenora triples in the summer with tourists and campers, many of whom come up from the US.  If I could afford to retire there, I would in a heartbeat.

----------


## pickel

> Any people who commonly says to others "cheers mate" is a friendly country worth knowing and respecting.


They also commonly call everyone cvnts.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^^It is a beautiful area up north..very rugged indeed. 

I got blocked today for ten minutes as I was biking on the bike path by Geese and their babies. They were in the middle of the bike path and took ten mins to move after trying to ring my bell to move them. They held up a few people waiting to get by. You don't dare try to intervene especially when they are guarding their young. 







Mooove.. also shit all over the path.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Local Lilac tree




You see a lot of rabbits wandering about near gardens and shrubs.




Took a few hikes on a trail called Pine Grove Forest. It is one of the nicest trails I've encountered so far in the Greenbelt.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Tallllll pines

----------


## Saint Willy

Looks like a nice ramble.

----------


## Joe 90

Cool pics MM.

----------


## elche

The Canadian geese seems to like to raise their young within the cities of Canada.  Maybe it's the cheap real estate compared to the US?  In any case, they seem to think they can take over the town, hissing at anyone coming to close to them and shitting all over the place. I'm told they mate for life.  If that's the case, I don't blame the males for being in such a horrible mood all the time. I happened to be cycling near the court house the other day and one was hissing at me for all he was worth.  I figured the judge just threw out his appeal for divorce and he was letting everyone know how pissed he was.

----------


## Joe 90

I'm amazed MM got as close as she did to snap them.

Ruddy evil fookers when they're with their gaggle of Gosling's.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Thanks KW, Joe and for the greens as well!  :Smile: 

^I know, I guess I am a bit of a risk taker..haha. Actually with experience, I know how close to get, because like you and Elche say, these can be nasty buggers if you get too close. They can peck you to death. Yes, I agree, they are a nuisance. They are all over the bike paths in certain areas/parks. Today as well on my 23km bike trip, I had to wait a bit,  but today instead of waiting (frustrated by yesterday's incident),  I just biked through them and they moved quite fast. As they had no young today, I decided to just bike up close and they moved very fast. Luckily they didn't attack.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> Maybe it's the cheap real estate compared to the US?


Hahah, maybe because they are called, 'Canada Geese'.  I don't know, but they take over in some areas.

----------


## Saint Willy

> They can peck you to death.


Canada geese safety tips: How to avoid an attack

----------


## PAG

> Today as well on my 23km bike trip, I had to wait a bit,  but today instead of waiting (frustrated by yesterday's incident),  I just biked through them and they moved quite fast. As they had no young today, I decided to just bike up close and they moved very fast. Luckily they didn't attack.

----------


## Saint Willy

:rofl:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Great photos - thanks!

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^Thank you kindly!

I try to break my biking distance record every summer. So far, my longest ride was the other day at 30km's along the trails. I ended up at Rideau Falls which also looks towards the Gatineau, Quebec side of the Ottawa river.






That is a water taxi you see in the water. It goes from the Ottawa side to the Gatineau, Quebec side. And this taxi can also take people to see the falls for a fee.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

On Canada Day (July 1st) I did a walk through Wakefield, Quebec which is a very picturesque place within the Gatineau Park. We walked around quite a bit, but sadly most of the restaurants with patios were closed being a holiday.

That is a covered bridge in the distance. We also walked through it from one side to the other. It is a walking bridge only. 



Covered bridge that has quite a history. Had to rebuilt in the 90's.




Your truly from Canaduh. lol

----------


## Joe 90

You have a natural flair for photography,  outstanding!

----------


## Saint Willy

> You have a natural flair for photography,  outstanding!


 :rofl:  


seriously? Thank her for posting pics up, congratulate her for doing a warm up bike ride, but why bs?

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^^Thanks, I just take them for my own pleasure and to share. 



More from Wakefield, QC









Our bikes, my bestie and myself.

----------


## Saint Willy

Looks like a nice ride. Enjoy.

----------


## cyrille

> You have a natural flair for photography, outstanding!





> 


Who does this remind you of more, Joe?

Henri Cartier-Bresson or Diane Arbus?

----------


## marcusb

The Norco looks like a fun bike.

----------


## Backspin

She's back. Just what the mutt pack and friends needs. Things are getting a little quiet.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> ^Thank you kindly!
> 
> I try to break my biking distance record every summer. So far, my longest ride was the other day at 30km's along the trails. I ended up at Rideau Falls which also looks towards the Gatineau, Quebec side of the Ottawa river.
> 
> That is a water taxi you see in the water. It goes from the Ottawa side to the Gatineau, Quebec side. And this taxi can also take people to see the falls for a fee.


Looks like some of that water might be good for fishing, too. I don't suppose you ever did that, did you? As a life-long game fisherman, I had it on the bucket list to head that way for some fishing experiences. (no...not the one where you catch the 50LB salmon then run for your life as the bear 'takes it off you'...!)

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> The Norco looks like a fun bike.


That is my friend's bike. It is worth almost $2000, but she got it on sale for about $1500 three years ago now. My bike is more of a hybrid, but it is decent. I tried a racer bike, but I am not that fond of it, especially because it has low handlebars and you have to hunch down a lot. Maybe in the future i'll change my mind. 






> Looks like some of that water might be good for fishing, too. I don't suppose you ever did that, did you?


I have fished a few times, TD.  In fact, I will may be go fishing next weekend with my new beau who loves to fish. Around here we get pike, sea bass and perch mostly. You'd get salmon if you went out to the west coast of Canada (and see bears as well  :Smile: ).

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Just got back from a 25 km bike ride with my best pal. We biked along the Rideau Canal which closes the road on the weekends to cars. There is a bike path along the canal, but you can also ride on the road. We then went downtown near the parliament buildings and on the trail behind the parliament along the Ottawa River. 





In the winter they freeze the canal and you can skate on it. It is the longest canal I believe in the world.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> Looks like a nice ride. Enjoy.


Thank you!


The Rideau locks are very high. We got there when boats were waiting and they had to open the locks and let the boats go from the Ottawa river onto the Canal.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Here is where they are trying to go.



So, we went down there and had to cross the locks with our bikes, we just lift them and walk them across. Then we rode behind the parliament buildings along the Ottawa River. Gatineau is across the bridge there. 



The grey locks you see a bit in the distance is where we crossed over.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

The Chateau Laurier , a famous hotel here in Ottawa.



Built the Rideau Canal locks I believe.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

We stopped to take pics at this Rock sculpture park. 











An Inuksuk

----------


## MarilynMonroe

We stopped at this Bistro along the river for a beer. 



Happy Camper.

----------


## Backspin

Looks pretty nice for this frozen wasteland

----------


## Cujo

Looks like a great ride.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Cheers chaps, and thanks for all the greens. I'll post more in the future.  :Smile:

----------


## Backspin

How many homeless hobo's did you see on this trip ?

----------


## pickel

> How many homeless hobo's did you see on this trip ?


Probably fewer than you do when you step out your door.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^^lol.. well homelessness is on the rise in many cities in Canada. The cost of living is insane.


Did a hike around Pink Lake in the Gatineau Park. Thought I'd share a few photos.






The lake is actually an emerald color.

----------


## MarilynMonroe



----------


## Shutree

> Did a hike around Pink Lake


Looks nice. Why is it Pink?

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^Thanks, just the name of it.  It is emerald green which I'm not sure you can see in the pics due to a lot of algae in the water.
Pink Lake (Canada) - Wikipedia

----------


## Shutree

> ^Thanks, just the name of it.  It is emerald green which I'm not sure you can see in the pics due to a lot of algae in the water.
> Pink Lake (Canada) - Wikipedia


Your link answers my question.

_History
Pink Lake is named after a family of Irish settlers who in 1826 cleared a farm in the area._

----------


## cyrille

Any nuclear waste in it?

----------


## Edmond

> Pink Lake is named after a family of Irish settlers who in 1826 cleared a farm in the area.


The Pink family? What were they, spawned by a Tarantino character?


Went hiking/camping in the Blue Mountains of NSW and a few not too bright backpacker lasses believed my story of it being so fokin' cold that every pioneer's dead body was blue from the cold when found. Hence the name.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

There was some smog in the sky that day, because there was an alert that the smoke from the forest fires out west was in our area. It didn't really bother my breathing, but it was visible in the air on that hike.




The hike takes around an hour to do. There are lots of stairs and for part of it you are in the forest. For the most part you go around the lake. It is a beautiful hike and I've been wanting to do it all summer.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

On to a bike ride I did a week or so ago along the Rideau Canal. 


There are quite a few pedestrian bridges that go over the canal. I went on this one that is newish near University of Ottawa.


View looking downtown Ottawa



In my element here.




These locks are in the southern part of the canal near Carleton University.  I was on the other side and had to bring my bike over them.  
Was thinking that Joe may come visit to bike sometime as he mentioned. 






Beautiful tour boat in the waters



I feel so lucky and appreciative to live in a city like this, especially after living in a place like China for four years. Fresh air, green spaces, empty spaces.. 



Have a great weekend everyone!  :Wink:

----------


## helge

Very nice neighborhood you have there

----------


## Saint Willy

> Beautiful tour boat in the waters


You're kidding right? It's a square, ugly block designed to pack as many people as possible into it. There's a thousand beautiful boats before this one that has no single redeeming feature! 




> Was thinking that Joe may come visit


 :mid:

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> Very nice neighborhood you have there


Thanks Helge! I won't be posting on this thread anymore.

----------


## Edmond

> Was thinking that Joe may come visit


Love is in the air. Every time I bike arounnnnd.

----------


## Backspin

> Thanks Helge! I won't be posting on this thread anymore.

----------


## Backspin

> You're kidding right? It's a square, ugly block designed to pack as many people as possible into it. There's a thousand beautiful boats before this one that has no single redeeming feature!


You are an asshole. It's a nice old style river boat

----------


## Cujo

> You are an asshole. It's a nice old style river boat


Jaysus christ, no it's not, look at it.
Ugly as fuck.

----------


## helge

> I won't be posting on this thread anymore.


Understandable  :Sad:

----------


## Backspin

> Jaysus christ, no it's not, look at it.
> Ugly as fuck.


It's the house boat style for Christ sake

----------


## Backspin

> Understandable


She likes confrontation. Some ppl defend her and she takes a swing at them anyway

----------


## Edmond

> Bingo


  :Smile:

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> It's the house boat style for Christ sake


Yeah its okay, not a big deal. I just don't feel like posting on here anymore whether you like the boat or not, doesn't matter to me. 
I do put effort in this thread, so I just don't feel like it anymore. Ta

----------


## Joe 90

Where's all your wonderful pics gone Mizz Monroe?

Spring is upon us at last, its been a long wet winter here.

Looking forward to to great rides and scenery soon!

----------


## Joe 90

> Mirror reflection
> 
> 
> Hiking with my brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning pics!

----------


## DrWilly

> Where's all your wonderful pics gone Mizz Monroe?
> 
> Spring is upon us at last, its been a long wet winter here.
> 
> Looking forward to to great rides and scenery soon!


t

arr you going to stalk every Marilyn Munroe thread now?

----------


## DrWilly

So no answer but a red: which is basically an answer Chitty.  :tosser1:

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> Stunning pics!


Thanks, are you not able to see the thread? I can see the pics. I have taken some pretty cool hiking in winter pics, but haven't  posted many... yes very happy spring is around the corner too. I'm beyond done with winter. We are having another snowstorm today. It is too long a season for sure! Spring ahead on Sunday, clocks go ahead.

----------


## david44

> Thanks, are you not able to see the thread? I can see the pics. I have taken some pretty cool hiking in winter pics, but haven't  posted many... yes very happy spring is around the corner too. I'm beyond done with winter. We are having another snowstorm today. It is too long a season for sure! Spring ahead on Sunday, clocks go ahead.


One day as a retired educator you may join the snowbirds in a Winnebago to Florida, Arizona, New Mexico, or perhaps if you hit the real jackpot in a shack with Cheshire Chitty, Shed your inhibitions and eat chips and gravy in a cap with a whippet to muzzle up to while he's pedalling the home generator to warm up some tasty British food!

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^Haha, maybe someday I can retire or at least travel in the summers once Covid is done.  Hope you are doing good, David. 

I do enjoy some winter, but it can be a bit much sometimes. I did enjoy some hiking, skiing and skating this winter. A few winter hiking pics.






MM herself.

----------


## katie23

^^lol, david. Your posts make me smile (if I can decipher them). I didn't know the term "snowbird" until 2 years ago, during the start of the pandemic lockdowns (mid or late March), I watched a young couple driving from California or similar. They were YT vanlifers and during their drive on the freeway, there were lots of RVs and vans headed up to the northern states or to Canada to escape being locked out. The couple called them snowbirds.

@marilyn - you do make nice picture threads. Hope spring comes soon for you. Stay safe & keep warm during the storm. Cheers.

----------


## pickel

> The couple called them snowbirds


Snowbirds is generally the term for retired Canadians who spend the winter in Florida, Arizona, etc.

----------


## Joe 90

Nice winter pics and selfie, cheers for sharing!

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^^Yes that's right. I have a few aunts and uncles that go to Florida every winter. My grandparents went to Florida for many years before they died. 

^Thanks <3! Like the hat  :Wink: . Seems we both like hats.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> marilyn - you do make nice picture threads. Hope spring comes soon for you. Stay safe & keep warm during the storm. Cheers.


Thank you, katie. We got about 10 cms's last night. Have to go clean the car off soon.. for the 30th time this season. 
I heard the Phil's opened up to tourists..that's great. I hope all is going well for you and your family.

----------


## Joe 90

> Seems we both like hats.


        .....  :Smile:

----------


## david44

Many images have vanished

Cannot open last page , number 7.

Is it members only, the Uk reign censors, K Passa?

Mod's decided so arousing only suitable for the aherm "Inner Ring"

Or has someone been fiddlin'' with me switch?

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> Many images have vanished


I have looked back and do see some images are missing. I deleted many pics out of my imgur and I had posted them from there. That would make sense. Sorry about that, it does ruin things a tad. I'll add onto this at some point.

----------


## Switch

> I have looked back and do see some images are missing. I deleted many pics out of my imgur and I had posted them from there. That would make sense. Sorry about that, it does ruin things a tad. I'll add onto this at some point.


Be careful twinkle. A fellow Canadian got banned for deleting his pics on here!

Not to worry it was only SoCal.  :Smile:

----------

